# New server can't see other machines



## stephanelefou (May 11, 2013)

Hi, 

Around 2007-2008, I installed and configured a FreeBSD 7.0 box at home and now I have an unused P4 on which I just installed 9.1. All my computers (FreeBSD, and Windows) are on 192.168.0.x and they all able to ping each other.

Now I'd like to connect to my old FreeBSD 7.0 box and copy its stuff on my 9.1 but I don't see 7.0 when I click "Places - Network". What am I missing? Do I have to install Samba on my new server in order to connect to other computers? I'm a bit rusty. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Savagedlight (May 11, 2013)

You'll need to install net/samba36 or net/samba4 in order for Windows to detect the server that way. If you were going to copy the files using a Windows box, you might rather want to use WinSCP or some other SCP client for Windows, and transfer the files that way. It'd be a less risky approach, as it wouldn't require any configuration changes on the old server.


----------



## stephanelefou (May 11, 2013)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> You'll need to install net/samba36 or net/samba4 in order for Windows to detect the server that way. If you were going to copy the files using a Windows box, you might rather want to use WinSCP or some other SCP client for Windows, and transfer the files that way. It'd be a less risky approach, as it wouldn't require any configuration changes on the old server.



I understand that in order for a Windows machine to access disk resources on FreeBSD, it requires Samba, but what about my old FreeBSD 7.0 box?  Wouldn't it be accessible from my other FreeBSD 9.1 box without Samba?

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2013)

"Accessible" is a vague word.  Enable sshd(8) on the old server and you can use rsync(1) or scp(1) to copy files and directories.


----------

